# كيف يمكن معالجة صورة الاسكانر



## hassan_C4d (6 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتو انا عايز اعرف ازاي املا الفراغات اللي تركها الاسكانر بعد التصوير 
هل في برنامج مساعد لذلك ام هناك طريقة في برنامج الاسكانير
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## osamaqotb (21 فبراير 2012)

انا بستخدم
adobe illustrator
استخدم اداة اسمها
live trace
و بعدها تتفعل الاداة
live paint
اعمل سيرش على يوتيوب و شوف الادوات دي بتشتغل ازاي


----------

